# suppression de fichiers par iCloud drive



## breizhinours (16 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
os 10.14.6

j'ai activé iCloud Drive afin d'avoir accès à tout mon ordinateur depuis mon téléphone, et également avoir une sauvegarde sur le net.

Or il apparait qu'iCloud drive supprimer des fichiers de mon ordinateur pour ne les laisser que sur le drive. (icône du nuage en face du fichier)
Je comprends le principe mais c'est vraiment pas érable pour moi.
Y a t'il une solution pour que cette option de soit pas activée ?
il me reste pourtant 60 Go de dispo sur les 500

merci à tous


----------



## MrTom (16 Mai 2022)

Hello,

Sur ton Mac, dans les *Préférences Systèmes *> *Identifiant Apple*, décoche la case *Optimiser le stockage du Mac*.


----------



## breizhinours (16 Mai 2022)

génial !
merci beaucoup


----------

